# Frage zu Netscape 7.1 und GIMP



## phil-ist-online (10. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand bei einer Style herstellung mit "Netscape 7.1" und "GIMP" weiterhelfen kann!

Unzwar habe ich die beiden Programme, so jetzt möchte ich aber ein Style herstellen wie kann ich das machen und mit welchen dieser 2 Programmen kann ich das machen ?

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte

Mfg
Phil
*grreeezzzz*

__________________
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten


----------



## digicamclub (11. September 2007)

Moin phil

Netscape ist nur ein Browser (wie der IE, Firefox, Opera etc.), also musst du dein Style mit Gimp erstellen.

Da ich Gimp nicht verwende, kann ich dir nur Links anbieten, die dir weiterhelfen:

http://gimps.de/

und 

http://www.gimpusers.de/tutorials/tech-style.html

und

http://www.traum-projekt.com/traum-quelle/gimp/


----------



## phil-ist-online (11. September 2007)

Also ich habe das mal gemacht sieht auch cooL aus...

weisst du den auch wie man so ein Style als WBB2 Style setzten kann? und machen kann weil ich wollte ja ein Style für ein wBB2 Forum machen 

wäre nett wenn mir da auch mal jemadn helfen könnt.. habe uahc schon  aber ich weis nicht was ich nehmen soll sind zuviele auswahlen da...

Mfg
Phil


----------



## digicamclub (11. September 2007)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------

